# Strickland Rc Park Tracks Split



## ClutchRC (Jul 13, 2002)

Strickland RC Park will know operate with two seperate tracks each having its own set of Board members for the Off-Road track and the Oval/On-Road track as of 8/16/07. This was voted on by the current Board members of Strickland RC Park. This email is going out to the Oval/On-Road members off Strickland RC Park as we need to set a meeting to nominate and elect Board Members. If you are interested in participating please reply to this post or email [email protected] so we can set a date for this meeting.

Thank You

Curt Sanderson


----------

